# The Wolf Among Us - Allgemeiner Thread zur Telltale-Serie



## Gast1669461003 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hier finden *allgemeine Diskussionen* zu The Wolf Among us statt. Für detaillierten Austausch inklusive Spoiler über die einzelnen Episoden, besucht die passenden Threads dazu. 

Thread zu Episode 3: http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...isode-3-crooked-mile-spoiler.html#post9722072




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genre: Adventure
Entwickler: Telltale
Release: Oktober
Preis: 24,99 Euro





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7a_St9DTuO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



_The Wolf Among Us is a five episode series from the creators of the 2012 Game of the Year: The Walking Dead. Based on Fables (DC Comics/Vertigo), an award-winning comic book series, it is an often violent, mature and hard-boiled thriller where the characters and creatures of myth, lore and legend are real and exist in our world.

As Bigby Wolf - THE big bad wolf in human form - you will discover that the brutal, bloody murder of a Fable is just a taste of things to come, in a game series where your every decision can have enormous consequences.


Your choices matter: it’s not only WHAT you choose to do that will affect how your story plays out, but WHEN you choose to do it
A mature and gritty take on characters from fairytales, legends and folklore who have escaped into our world. These are not the characters you’d see on a little child’s lunchbox.
Play as Bigby Wolf: formerly the most feared monster among the Fables, now Sheriff of Fabletown and protector of those he used to hunt. He must restrain the beast within if he is to earn the trust of those around him.
Choose Bigby’s actions carefully. Will you approach a situation calmly or unleash your inner rage? The way you act will determine how others respond to you.
Set before the events seen in the first issue of the comics – you don’t have to know the characters or the world to play!
_
Offizielle Website
Preview von PC Gamer

Weil The Wolf Among Us ab sofort auf Steam mit zehn Prozent Rabatt vorbestellbar ist und bei Release sicherlich genau so für Gesprächsstoff sorgt wie The Walking Dead (zumindest unter denen, die es spielen), dachte ich, es muss ein Thread her. Bislang bekam das Spiel für mein Gefühl noch recht wenig Aufmerksamkeit. Davon verdient es auf jeden Fall mehr. Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

Ist schon auf meiner Wunschliste! The Walking Dead gehört zu meinen Lieblingsspielen und The Wolf Among Us scheint das Prinzip sogar noch ausbauen zu wollen. Es kommt jetzt nämlich nicht mehr nur darauf an, welche Entscheidung man trifft, sondern auch wann man sie trifft...

Mit einer Vorbestellung tue ich mir aber noch schwer. Ist denn in den 25€ die komplette Season enthalten oder nur Episode 1???


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> st denn in den 25€ die komplette Season enthalten oder nur Episode 1???


 Natürlich gilt der Preis für alle Episoden, die für diese Season gedacht sind. War bei TWD auch nicht anders. Da hast du das volle Spiel vorab gekauft, die einzelnen Episoden wurden dann Stück für Stück nachgereicht.

Bin auch schon sehr gespannt darauf.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Oktober 2013)

Darin ist natürlich die komplette Season enthalten, wie schon bei The Walking Dead. 125 Euro für fünf Episoden wären ein wenig happig, nicht wahr?


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Darin ist natürlich die komplette Season enthalten, wie schon bei The Walking Dead. 125 Euro für fünf Episoden wären ein wenig happig, nicht wahr?


 Hehe, das ist wahr. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, wie lange bzw. umfangreich so eine einzelne Episode sein wird. Wenn es etwa so wie bei The Walking Dead ist, dann werde ich mir das Spiel auf alle Fälle zu Release holen, es sei denn, es wird in Reviews zerrissen. Gehe ich aber nicht davon aus, da bisher alle Vorberichte, die ich dazu gelesen haben, äußerst positiv waren....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hehe, das ist wahr. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, wie lange bzw. umfangreich so eine einzelne Episode sein wird. Wenn es etwa so wie bei The Walking Dead ist, dann werde ich mir das Spiel auf alle Fälle zu Release holen, es sei denn, es wird in Reviews zerrissen. Gehe ich aber nicht davon aus, da bisher alle Vorberichte, die ich dazu gelesen haben, äußerst positiv waren....


 
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, man könne mit dem TWD-Umfang rechnen, kann mich aber auch irren. Habe es mir aber bereits vorgestellt. Noch fünf Euro gespart und ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich. Vor allem, weil mich auch das Setting gerade total anmacht (auch wegen der Serie 'Once Upon A Time'  ). Bei dem Preis macht man sicherlich nichts falsch und bekommt vermutlich mehr als für die meisten Vollpreistitel. Bei The Walking Dead kein Zweifel, bei The Wolf Among Us... bestimmst auch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2013)

Ist eigentlich bekannt, in welchen Sprachversionen es das Spiel geben wird?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Oktober 2013)

Laut Steam nur...
English: Interface / Full audio  / Subtitles


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Laut Steam nur...
> English: Interface / Full audio  / Subtitles


 Bei The Waking Dead gab es zu Release auch keine deutsche Version. Damals wurde die aber nachgeliefert.

Allerdings empfehle ich bei derart dialoglastigen Spielen eh immer die Originalversion, wenn die Sprachfertigkeiten ausreichen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2013)

Mir würden ja deutsche Untertitel reichen. Naja, dann warte ich auf die Übersetzung der Community, die gab es bei Walking Dead auch, bevor es die offizielle Übersetzung gab. Mittlerweile gibt es ja Seiten, die bei englischen Spielen die Texte ins Deutsche übersetzen. Immer wieder toll, was die Community macht, was eigentlich die Arbeit der Entwickler ist.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mir würden ja deutsche Untertitel reichen. Naja, dann warte ich auf die Übersetzung der Community, die gab es bei Walking Dead auch, bevor es die offizielle Übersetzung gab. Mittlerweile gibt es ja Seiten, die bei englischen Spielen die Texte ins Deutsche übersetzen. Immer wieder toll, was die Community macht, was eigentlich die Arbeit der Entwickler ist.


 Naja, niemand kann es den Entwicklern verdenken, wenn sie ihr Spiel erst mal der englischsprachigen Kundschaft verkaufen wollen. 

Aber englischsprachige Inhalte sind in einer globalen Welt sowieso immer gängiger. Das wird in den nächsten Jahren noch zunehmen und ich persönlich begrüße es. Das vereinfacht vieles....


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

*The Wolf Among Us Interview: 'They Will Remember That'*

*by                                                             Katy Goodman                                                               on 3rd Oct, 2013                      
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Katy Goodman and Hayden Dingman chat with  two of the minds behind the Telltale Game’s the Wolf Among Us, Nick  Herman and Dennis Lenart.*

                     Telltale Games, the indie studio behind the critically acclaimed narrative adventure _The Walking Dead_,  has become known for its emotional poise in the art of storytelling, a  profound display of character development and artful narrative design  within a video game. Now the indie company is at it again, tugging at  our heart strings with _The Wolf Among Us_, a title that is canon  to the Fables comic book series. With a gorgeous art design that  captures the comic book frame for frame, the game follows Bigby Wolf in  his endeavor to protect the mythical creatures of the Fables universe.

    After being captivated by the demo for _The Wolf Among Us_ at  PAX Prime, Hayden Dingman and I spoke with two of Telltale's developers,  Nick Herman and Dennis Lenart. In our chat we talked  about what  influence its predecessor_ The Walking Dead_ has had on the development of the title, as well as art choices, narrative design chocolate bars, and even _The Walking Dead Season 2_! Read on:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nick Herman:* I think with_ The Walking Dead_, the goal was to get it to look like the comic. But I think with _Fables_  we started there, getting the game to look like the comic... and in  stills it looked just like it. So we wanted to try and push it even  farther and give it our own sort of flavor. This game is a prequel as  well, so we can play with the era and the colors a bit more. And we have  an amazing art team.

*Katy Goodman:* You were saying the game is a prequel... how will this tie into the Fables series in terms of characters and narrative? _The Walking Dead_ was a game that left me with an emotional hangover; can we expect to see the same thing here?

*Dennis Lenart:* There are pieces within the game that  happened after the books started, but our story takes a lot of those  familiar characters, then we throw in some other ones that aren't really  in the books or had smaller parts--we really expand on them. But it  does have the same feeling of _The Walking Dead_. You get caught up in the story, and that's the main selling point for the game.

*Hayden Dingman:* Is there a scene that's going to be as upsetting as the candy bar "hand-out" scene in _The Walking Dead_? _(group laughs)_

*Lenart:* I'm sure there will be.

*Goodman:* Well great.... Carley... ugh. _(laughs)_

*Dingman:* How much crossover is there between _The Walking Dead_ development team and this team?

*Herman:* I mean, we started fresh. We announced that we were working on _The Walking Dead_ and Fables at the same time actually... so there was a lot of work going into this while we were working on _The Walking Dead_. We have a new writer and he came in and got excited about it and then we jumped on it. It's so different from _The Walking Dead_.

*Lenart:* Yeah, we were on _The Walking Dead_ while the script [for _The Wolf Among Us_] was being created. They had us jump over because we were just so excited about what it could be.

*Dingman:* When is this slated to release?

*Herman:* It's slated to release in September. However, we're going to announce something soon!

*Dingman:* _The Walking Dead Season 2_ is coming out around the same time, right?

*Lenart:* Yeah.

*Dingman:* You guys are a busy studio!

*Herman:* Always making games. Every night.

*Goodman:* What drew you guys to the Fables comics? _The Walking Dead_ has such a heavy and emotional narrative design... so what aspects of Fables comics inspired the game to come into fruition?  

*Lenart:* Well I think the idea of it being such a rich  storytelling world in the comics--that's what initially attracted us to  the licensing of it. Like Nick was saying, a while ago, even before we  were making _The Walking Dead_, it just seemed like everyone in  the studio agreed that it would make a great Telltale game. It's really  all about these characters and how their relationships affect each  other. Same thing with _The Walking Dead_, it's an opportunity to tell all of these really great stories.

*Herman:* I think for me too, it's just like you know  these characters, you know their names, you know what happens, but when  you close the book... what happens after that? It's messed up most of  the time, and that's why it's fun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Goodman:* With _The Walking Dead_ many of the  dialogue options were either absurdly depressing or serious. I noticed  in the demo here that there are some comedic options. Is that a trait of  the protagonist or is the whole came going to take itself a little less  gravely?

*Herman:* Well you play as Bigby Wolf who is the Big Bad  Wolf. He is just a different character, a different guy, and he comes  from being the bad guy and now he is sort of in charge of keeping the  town safe and protecting the fables. He brings his own personality to  the story.

*Lenart:* Like you were saying, the comedy element is another element that excited us about it [Fables]. With_ The Walking Dead_,  working on that for so long, it's such a grave world and every  situation is so terrible. With the Wolf Among Us it's nice because  you're playing in this world and it's fantastical with bright moments  and colors. It works with the narrative.

*Goodman:* Exactly. It didn't feel out of place at all.

*Dingman:* And you guys have one writer working on this? That's different from _The Walking Dead_, which had one person writing each episode, right?

*Lenart:* We're going to be doing a five episode season, so there will be different writers on different episodes.

*Dingman: *And will the episodes be released monthly?

*Lenart:* Nothing is confirmed yet, but it's going to be similar to what we did with_ The Walking Dead_.  Each one has a similar kind of feel, when it gets published it can be  played in a night. It'll be coming out for PC, PS3, and Xbox 360. We  will have season passes for it.

*Goodman:* Once the season is complete will there be a hard disc release as well?

*Herman:* We have nothing hard right now, but I'm sure there will be.

*Lenart:* We always try to do that. We always want to get out on as many platforms as possible.

*Goodman:* With _The Walking Dead_ you had the  psychological profile or choice percentages at the end of each chapter.  Will we see something similar in the Wolf Among Us?

*Lenart:* Yeah, that's a big part of our games.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Goodman:* What are some of the differences we will encounter in the overall gameplay or controls compared to_ The Walking Dead_? It feels like there is more action.

*Herman:* We start you off in an action sequence and  there are more action scenes in this game. The majority of it is the  same with the dialogue options. The action scene in the demo is a little  different--there is more branching to choose how the fight unfolds.

*Lenart: *Yeah, we tried to take a lot of the mechanics from _The Walking Dead_  and evolve that for a new franchise.  Choice is a really big thing in  fights as well. Some people see two different places to go. It's funny  watching everyone interpret, "Well if I go here... that's probably a  nicer way to attack. But if I go here... not so  much."

*Dingman:* What about the irrelevant small touches  throughout the game...  the one I noticed in the demo was the phone, and  putting it on the hook before you go in the apartment.  It didn't make a  difference but for some reason I felt like I had to hang-up that phone.  Are those choices found throughout the game? With _The Walking Dead_ it seemed like everything you touched had a major consequence or point.

*Lenart: * Even with _The Walking Dead Season 2_,  we definitely tried with all aspects, the colors, the environments, the  storytelling, we really tried to involve everything... and one of those  things is having those little interactive moments that are nice touches  that make the world feel immersive.

*Goodman:* I'm glad you pointed that out... during the  demo I got so excited and thought that hanging-up the phone would change  everything. I was like "I'm gonna do this!" and be a paragon for  life... and it didn't do anything. But I felt like my OCD was cured and I  could enter the apartment completely free of guilt. _(everyone laughs)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dingman:* What would you say is one thing you guys learn from _The Walking Dead_ coming into this game?

*Herman:* I think one thing we learned from _The Walking Dead_  is that the player felt like everything they did mattered. So we wanted  to push that... everything you do matters, everything you say, people  will respond to.

*Goodman:* "So and so will remember that..." I always question my own morals whenever I see that pop-up.

*Dingman:* So the Walking Dead Season II and the Wolf  Among Us are coming out at the same time, but is there stuff you learned  from working on this [the Wolf Among Us] that you're pulling back over  to the Walking Dead?

*Lenart: *Yeah, there's definitely some of the action stuff that we took from the first season of _The Walking Dead_,  evolved it for Fables and it worked really well, and after seeing that  we're bringing it back over to it. Since we are all the same studio, we  learn something new with every new project we do and that gets carried  over to our other titles.

_ The Wolf Among Us_ is slated for release later in 2013 and will be available for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and PC.

Quelle: The Wolf Among Us Interview: 'They Will Remember That'


----------



## LordCrash (8. Oktober 2013)

Walking Dead Season 2, Wolf Among Us: Telltale Talks - Up at Noon - IGN Video


----------



## Kaisan (8. Oktober 2013)

Habe das Teil schon länger im Blickfeld - wie sieht es eigentlich bezüglich der Vorbesteller-Zusatz-DVD aus? Gibt´s schon irgendwo im Internet Informationen über dessen Inhalt (physische Version des Spieles, Soundtrack, Making-Of oder vergleichbares?). Das Teil könnte für mich neben der Preisreduzierung ein Grund für die Vorbestellung werden ... auch wenn ich anscheinend für den Versand aufkommen muss.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Oktober 2013)

Es wurden neue Screenshots veröffentlicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man sich hier in Hi-Res runterladen: https://www.hightail.com/dl?phi_act...atch_download&batch_id=OGhjblRrNkd6NEo4SjhUQw


----------



## Kaisan (8. Oktober 2013)

Finde diesen herrlich düsteren Cell-Shading-Look einfach genial ... optisch hat es mich schon jetzt überzeugt


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Habe das Teil schon länger im Blickfeld - wie sieht es eigentlich bezüglich der Vorbesteller-Zusatz-DVD aus? Gibt´s schon irgendwo im Internet Informationen über dessen Inhalt (physische Version des Spieles, Soundtrack, Making-Of oder vergleichbares?).


 
Hier mal ein Quote aus dem TTG Forum bzgl. Bonus Disc


> The collectors DVD will have the entire game on it, various videos,  behind the scenes, etc. The DVD also comes in a case with special TTG  only artwork. We've done a DVD with almost every TTG series, and we  usually start locking down the exact contents of the DVD as the season  comes to a close. Since the DVD usually contains things that are created  while the series is in production, we can't say what specific things  will be on it, but we usually do a decent job. Plus you can't beat the  price!


Pre-Order question - Telltale Community

Bin mir selbst noch nicht sicher, ob ich es mir am Anfang schon hole - bei The Walking Dead wars schon fast immer ne Qual auf das nächste Kapitel zu warten


----------



## LordCrash (8. Oktober 2013)

So, das Releasedatum für Episode 1 steht nun auch fest: in drei Tagen, am 11.10., gehts los! 

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/t...-wolf-among-us-arrives-friday-october-11.aspx


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Oktober 2013)

Wunderbar.


----------



## Kaisan (9. Oktober 2013)

Habs aufgrund des Rabatts und der Zusatz-DVD mal im offiziellen TTG-Shop vorbestellt - freu mich schon unglaublich auf Freitag


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Launch-Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIgx0vPPDtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

> *Telltale Games*     ‏@*telltalegames*  3m                         Like costumes? Show us pics of yourself dressed as your favorite FABLES character, & you could randomly win EARLY codes for #*TheWolfAmongUs*!



Anyone?


----------



## golani79 (10. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Anyone?


 
Fang du an


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Fang du an


 No way


----------



## Kaisan (10. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Anyone?


 
Das möchte ich mir und der Welt nicht antun ...


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

Erste Tests von Episode 1 "Faith" trudeln so langsam ein.... 

 *PC Gamer *
The Wolf Among Us review | PC Gamer


> The Wolf Among Us deftly merges Walking Dead's moral quandaries with a  noir murder mystery starring Fables' cast of fairy tale legends.


Wertung: *90/100

 Joystick *
The Wolf Among Us - 'Faith' Review: Grim fairy tale | Joystiq


> "Faith" is the perfect beginning to a new adventure from Telltale,  effortlessly pulling you in and making you invested in protecting these  curious creatures from our storybooks. Bigby isn't your ordinary lawman,  but there's nobody else you'd want on this case.


Wertung:* 4,5/5*

*GameInformer*
http://www.gameinformer.com/games/t...e-wolf-among-us-episode-one-faith-review.aspx


> While the gameplay is still second-rate compared to the story, Faith succeeds most because of its unpredictability. Even longtime _Fables_ fans will be shocked by some of the revelations. I read the _Fables_ comics - which aren't required for this prequel - and was still blindsided. The episode ends perfectly, leaving plenty of intrigue on the table to bring you back. I've been agonizing ever since, trying to figure out exactly what Telltale is planning after this standout opener.[...]
> The PC version looks and runs better.


Wertung:* 9.0/10*

*Gamesradar*
http://www.gamesradar.com/the-wolf-among-us-review/


> The first episode of Telltale's new series does a great job at setting  the stage for a thrilling season, and one that has the potential to  reach the heights of The Walking Dead. It might not do so by making you  miserable, but the storytelling thus far is top-notch, the visual style  is slick and sexy, and the world is charming enough that you're  definitely going to want to see its happily ever after through to its  conclusion--so long as the rest of the episodes hold up.


Wertung: *-*

*Gamespot* 
The Wolf Among Us Review - GameSpot


> In spite of such minor bumps, this debut episode from The Wolf Among Us  crafts an excellent illusion that usually veils the systematic gears  that click and whir whenever you veer down a particular path. More  impressively, it nails its atmosphere. Cityscapes are cloaked in deep  purple haze and long shadows, and droning minor-scale chords heave and  sigh, suffocating you with their smoky nuances. No matter how this story  unfolds, it's hard to imagine a happy ending clearing away the  pervading darkness.


Wertung:* 8/10*

*Polygon* 
The Wolf Among Us Episode One: Faith review: at the door | Polygon


> The Wolf Among Us' first episode promises more than it deliver:
> By the end of this first two-and-a-half hour episode of _The Wolf Among Us_,  I was absolutely in for seeing how the series plays out. But my  enthusiasm was largely based on the novelty of seeing other characters  from the books pop up and unravelling the threads of the central mystery  I’d begun to untangle. Here’s hoping by the time the series ends, this  intriguing world is populated by characters worthy of the fairytale  icons they’re descended from.


Wertung: *8/10

Kotaku**
*http://kotaku.com/the-new-fables-game-is-cool-but-somethings-off-1443647042*
*


> _The Wolf Among Us_ is, so far, easy to recommend—it's a sharp-looking, well-written adventure that should appeal to anyone who likes the _Fables_  comics while at the same time bringing in some new fans. And despite  the odd disconnect I felt with the first episode, I'm hopeful that  Telltale will find a groove and ramp up their momentum as the series  gets underway.


Wertung: -

*IGN*
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/10/the-wolf-among-us-episode-1-faith-review


> Telltale has once again delivered a well-written adventure, this time  with an added dose of stylish noir presentation. Faith begins Sheriff  Bigby's adventure with an introduction that’s funny, brutal, and  mysterious in the best possible ways. If this inaugural episode of The  Wolf Among Us is any indication of the rest of the season, then  Telltale's latest adventure game is set to provide an adventure every  bit as memorable as Lee and Clementine's.


Wertung: *9/10

Destructoid
*http://www.destructoid.com/review-the-wolf-among-us-faith-263249.phtml*
*


> _The Wolf Among Us_ is an overall a good start to Telltale's next episodic series. There's a lot on offer here for fans of _Fables_,  but I fear there's a bit too much happening that would scare off  newcomers with episode one. Whether you're into the lore or not though,  one thing is for sure -- the few moments where I got to be more  detective than brawler were an absolute joy and I sincerely hope this is  given more of a spotlight in the rest of the season.


Wertung: *8/10*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]


 
Klingt doch recht vielversprechend, vorgemerkt hab ich es mir alle mal. Hoffe doch, PcGames spendiert dem Spiel auch einen kleinen Test. Telltale Games ist für mich schon lange ein Garant für ein hochwertiges Spielerlebnis.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Klingt doch recht vielversprechend, vorgemerkt hab ich es mir alle mal. Hoffe doch, PcGames spendiert dem Spiel auch einen kleinen Test. Telltale Games ist für mich schon lange ein Garant für ein hochwertiges Spielerlebnis.


 Ich denke, dass es ganz sicher einen Test der PCG geben wird, wahrscheinlich schon morgen früh....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es ganz sicher einen Test der PCG geben wird, wahrscheinlich schon morgen früh....


 
Naja, zu The Walking Dead gabs damals, soweit ich mich erinnere hier keinen wirklichen Test, jedoch zu Zurück in die Zukunft, tolles Spiel . Wenn es einen Test, in ähnlichem Ausmaße gibt, wär ich schon zufrieden. Da heißt es dann wirklich nur abwarten


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Naja, zu The Walking Dead gabs damals, soweit ich mich erinnere hier keinen wirklichen Test, jedoch zu Zurück in die Zukunft, tolles Spiel . Wenn es einen Test, in ähnlichem Ausmaße gibt, wär ich schon zufrieden. Da heißt es dann wirklich nur abwarten


 Es gab zu TWD keinen PCG Test?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gab zu TWD keinen PCG Test?



Ich hatte eben nochmal geschaut und keinen gefunden, vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben nochmal geschaut und keinen gefunden, vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd


 Hm, dann gabs den wohl nur im Heft und nicht online. Beim GOTY 2012 durchaus etwas verwunderlich....


----------



## Kaisan (11. Oktober 2013)

Verdammt, die erste Episode scheint wohl erst heute Abend erhältlich zu sein ... Release day discussion - October 11th, 2013 - Telltale Community


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Verdammt, die erste Episode scheint wohl erst heute Abend erhältlich zu sein ... Release day discussion - October 11th, 2013 - Telltale Community


 Steamspiele werden immer erst um 19 Uhr freigeschaltet... 


@PCG Redaktion

Wird es in absehbarer Zeit einen (Online-)Test von Epidsode 1 geben???


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

*Should you buy Wolf Among Us if you haven't read Fables?*

Short answer: yes.

 I've heard talk over the past few days that the first episode of _Wolf Among Us_ may be hard to follow for those of you who haven't read the _Fables_ series, published by DC Comics' Vertigo line. Having played through it yesterday as someone who _hasn't_  read them, I can say for sure that it's very easy to follow, mostly  because it is a prequel. So long as you've dabbled into any sort of  fiction that deals with "fairytales in the real world," such as _10th Kingdom_, _Once Upon a Time_, or the TV show _Grimm_, _Wolf Among Us_ shouldn't give you any trouble.

 Basically, all you need to know is that a bunch of fairytales once  lived in a magical land similar to the stories we read as children, and  now, they are forced to live among humans ("Mundanes," or "Mundies") in  the real world -- depending on their physical appearance, they need to  use "glamour" spells to blend in. That's it. Everything else, whether  it's character introductions or established roles, is very easy to  follow and pick up.

 Shortly after completing the first episode I was even inspired to read some _Fables_,  and while it's clear that there will be some fanservice and  foreshadowing involved, fans and non-fans alike should be able to enjoy _The Wolf Among Us_.

Quelle: http://www.destructoid.com/should-you-buy-wolf-among-us-if-you-haven-t-read-fables--263416.phtml


----------



## Kaisan (11. Oktober 2013)

Habe die E-Mail mit dem Steam-Key von TTG immer noch nicht erhalten ... tja, mal bis morgen abwarten. Viel Spaß allen anderen mit der ersten Episode!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2013)

Habe gerade nur den Prolog gespielt und auf Anhieb direkt mal Gefallen gefunden. Besonders der Art-Style gefällt mir sehr und das Setting finde ich generell auch interessanter als The Walking Dead. Mit den Comics bin ich nicht vertraut, glücklicherweise gibt es aber einen Kodex, in dem man sich die Hintergründe zur Spielwelt und den einzelnen Charakteren durchlesen kann, sobald man sie antrifft. Das finde ich schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## Kaisan (12. Oktober 2013)

Hab endlich meinen Key bekommen und mal reingespielt - wirkt sehr unterhaltsam und rund, mal schauen, ob das anfänglich hohe Niveau weiterhin gehalten werden kann.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar lose Gedanken zur ersten Episode... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die erste Episode nun in exakt zwei Stunden durchgespielt und bin ohne Zweifel auf jeden Fall direkt mal Fan. Um einen Vergleich mit The Walking Dead kommt man wohl nicht herum, also machen wir es kurz: Die erste Episode machte auf mich einen etwas lineareren Eindruck als The Walking Dead. Die Schauplätze waren nicht sehr offen und wurden in dieser Episode auch jeweils nur einmal besucht, bis die Szene zu Ende war. Insofern also etwas weniger "Beinfreiheit", so scheint mir. Was sich im Verlauf der weiteren Episoden natürlich noch ändern kann, sonderlich stören tut es mich jedoch nicht. Hier liegt der Fokus ebenfalls auf den Dialogen und der Inszenierung der Handlung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir persönlich gefällt das Setting deutlich besser als eine post-apokalyptische Zombie-Welt, wenn diese auch nur ein Aufhänger und Hintergrund für die Charaktere darstellt. Das Fable-Theme finde ich jedoch deutlich ansprechender, erfrischender. Auch wenn Film und Fernsehen diese Thematik immer häufiger aufgreifen. Ich schaue zudem auch sehr gern Once Upon A Time, wo ebenfalls Märchen-Charaktere in unsere Welt verfrachtet werden und dort gibt es deutliche Parallelen. Während TWD trotz des selben Grafik-Stils einen doch eher realistischen Anstrich besaß, ist The Wolf Among Us doch etwas bunter und schriller, wirkt aber nicht minder düster und dreckig. Den Look finde ich super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Wolf Among Us ist jedoch nicht weniger brutal und schonungslos wie The Walking Dead und da spielt eben ein wichtiger Punkt eine Rolle: Es gibt keinen moralischen Kompass namens Clementine und wenn man den großen bösen Wolf spielen möchte, den man nunmal verkörpert, scheint das auch möglich zu sein. Eigentlich möchte ich die Episode(n) nicht wiederholt durchspielen, um einfach nur andere Entscheidungen zu testen, aber hier mache ich es vielleicht. Bigby ist zweifelsfrei schon mal ein interessanter Protagonist. Fragt sich nur, wie frei man letztendlich über den Verlauf der weiteren Episoden ist, um entweder den absoluten Bad Guy zu markieren oder seinen Pelz mit möglichst wenig Blut zu beflecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Charaktere sind mir auch auf Anhieb sympathisch, wenn auch bislang keine so starke Bindung vorhanden ist wie in The Walking Dead. Snow White ist da die einzige Ausnahme und macht auch den Anschein einer möglichen Love Interest. 



Spoiler



Was nun aber durch ihre Ermordung am Ende der Episode direkt mal zunichte gemacht wurde. Es kam auf jeden Fall überraschend, da ich ihren Tod zwar erwartet hätte, jedoch nicht so früh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ich mag besonders Mr. Toad und Bufkin. Für einen kleinen, harmlosen Frosch hat er dann doch eine ziemlich große Schnauze und Bufkin (der geflügelte Affe aus Oz) bietet dann doch immer mal wieder ein paar Comic Reliefs. Gut finde ich auch den Kodex, indem man Hintergrundinformationen zur Spielwelt und den Charakteren, die man angetroffen hat, nachschlagen kann. Wer wie ich mit den Comis nicht vertraut ist, wird es begrüßen. Übrigens gibt es hier, anders als bei The Walking Dead, keine zwei Schwierigkeitsgrade. Man bekommt also Hinweise auf die Reaktionen der anderen Charaktere automatisch angezeigt. Im Anschluss an die Episoden, oder auch zwischenzeitlich im Hauptmenü, darf man wieder einen Blick darauf werfen, wie sich andere Spieler entschieden haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt finde ich die erste Episode also schon mal sehr gut und The Wolf Among Us hat definitiv viel Potential. Eine ähnlich emotionale Erfahrung wie in der ersten Staffel The Walking Dead sollte man wohl nicht erwarten, dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass sich Wolf Among Us dahinter verstecken muss. Bin schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Oktober 2013)

*Telltale Games*     ‏@*telltalegames*  6h

                        October. Big news on #*TheWalkingDead* Season Two later this month & the Big Bad Wolf in #*TheWolfAmongUs*. Who's ready?


----------



## Kaisan (14. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> October. Big news on #*TheWalkingDead* Season Two later this month & the Big Bad Wolf in #*TheWolfAmongUs*. Who's ready?



Immer her mit den Infos und Ankündigungen ...


----------



## LordCrash (14. Oktober 2013)

Scheinbar wird bald auch noch eine Goty zu Season 1 erscheinen... 

The Walking Dead: Game of the Year Edition


----------



## Kaylee (5. Dezember 2013)

Wann gibt es denn Nachschub? 

Ich habe es gestern soweit durchgespielt und bin überrascht wie gut es war. Der Grafikstil macht es zu etwas ganz eigenem, fast schon ein kleines Kunstwerk. Die Fable-Story gefällt mir auch gut, lässt viel Spielraum für Phantasie. 

Aber schade um 


Spoiler



Schneewittchen. Warum hab ich mich die ganze Zeit bei der eingeschleimt, wenn sie jetzt hinüber ist? Grr.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. April 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Theme-Song, der während des Intros läuft. Ich finde es nämlich super, genau wie den Soundtrack generell. Der ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen und passt perfekt zur Stimmung des Spiels. Allerdings finde ich nur ein Youtube-Video mit eher bescheidener Audioqualität. 






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWMKxGXtYtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Übrigens, für Diskussionen zur aktuellen dritten Episode hier entlang:
http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...isode-3-crooked-mile-spoiler.html#post9722072


----------

